# The truth about FreeBSD



## Speedy (Nov 21, 2011)

I just learned the real essence of FreeBSD.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 21, 2011)

Uhm, NSFW link it seems. Access denied, someone thinks there may be pr0n at the other end. WTF?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Uhm, NSFW link it seems. Access denied, someone thinks there may be pr0n at the other end. WTF?



uncyclopedia is a parody of wikipedia. it is funny in a stupid way. good time waster and definitly nsfw

Here is some example text from the page:


> The FreeLSD project was started at Berkeley Community College in Caledonia by a group of devil worshippers who built the first kernel by running the contents of the Necronomicon through a C compiler. The project was so named because of the FreeLSD tradition of giving free LSD to all contributors. However, after the threat of a lawsuit from a competing angel of death, Darl McBride, for stealing his hallucinations of grandeur, the project ceased the practice, and renamed to FreeBSD. Libraries and system tools were later adopted and integrated from other systems such as FreeTIBET, FreeMUMIA, and GNU/Windows.
> 
> Shortly after the 6.66 release of FreeBSD, the developers came under legal attack from Bill Gates, who claimed that the FreeBSD project was an infringement on his patent on evil software. Furthermore, Gates demanded royalties for their use of his copyrighted work, the Necronomicon. The developers immediately began selling copies of BSD GONE WILD! in a frenzy to raise money to cover their legal fees.


----------

